# milker recommendations for goat-sitters?



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

I am going to try to take a vacation with the family this summer - our first since getting the goats three years ago. We have a couple coming to stay at our home and take care of all the animals and related chores while we are away.

I'll be teaching them how to milk the goats. I'm worried about it, though, as my two does have been so engorged every morning, and giving so much milk compared to last year when they were FFs. 

Anyway - I'm thinking some sort of milking system would be a good idea, in case they have trouble hand-milking. I've seen the Hoegger milker in use, but $1800 isn't happening for "just in case." Can any of you recommend something you use that is affordable, really safe for the goats, and easy for the new milkers?

Thanks so much!
April


----------



## dezlwezl (Jan 2, 2015)

I just started using an Udderly EZ hand milker for my ff; works great!


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

Those jars seem small. Are you just switching them out mid-way through milking?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I've been using the Dansha milker once a week to give my hands a break. It works pretty good. Still need a bit of hand milking at the beginning (to clear the teat) and at the end (to empty the udder all the way). But so far I've not had any bad results. I am very careful with using it though.


----------



## dezlwezl (Jan 2, 2015)

Udder Folks said:


> Those jars seem small. Are you just switching them out mid-way through milking?


I'm only milking 1 ff Nigie, so just using the smallest jar. For full size goats, you'd maybe need to get some extra of the largest size jars? The goat kit came with 3 sizes.


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for your suggestions. 

The Dansha milker looks like the most affordable option. Dayna, please tell me about having to be careful using it. I've been reading another thread that you've been on, and see that the vacuum milkers could potentially cause harm to the teat. What needs to be done to prevent that? Would you trust a friend to milk one of your goats using the Dansha?

Thanks!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I would trust a friend. What I do, since it doesn't "pulse" is I hand pulse it by releasing the suction frequently. Exact same method as to removing it from the teat, only I don't remove it, I just re start the pump.

I would suggest going with the one teat model though, I have the two teat model and I just have one side stopped off. Its too hard to get it attached to both teats at once for me.


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Check out the simple PULSE, I have one and I just LOVE it! It is small and portable but a complete real milker. Also it is affordable.


----------



## ms_mac (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a Dansha rechargeable unit. You can look at it on YouTube. Mr. Dansha demonstrates it on a special doe just to show how it works on any and all goats. I like it and also liked the price.


----------



## ms_mac (Oct 7, 2012)

there are also quite a few places on the web that show how to make your own for about $50 or less. The parts are simple and available. I just wanted to go ahead and not have to build the first one.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I use a maggidan milker when I need too... I also release often, so I don't damage the teats.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I may get smacked down for this, but I had my goat sitter use a MANUAL single human breast pump. (No, it's not made specifically for goats, but the only thing really made specifically for goats is goat kid mouths. :laugh You can squeeze the pump as slowly and gently as you like and you do make it "pulse" as you have to squeeze and release. I watched carefully when I used it and it didn't seem to hurt the doe or her teats, but granted it was only used a little bit as the doe was being dried off. Long term….I don't know.

Probably should have mentioned, this was on a Nigerian with small teats.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I think the breast pump is a great idea! I gave a 20cc syringe, end cut off, and plunger in backwards... To a gal who bought my last ND (with tic tac teats). I told her she could cheat until she got the hang of hand milking


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Umm, I have a 2 daughters...


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

Thanks, everyone! I am going to get my "sitters" over here soon, and see how it goes. I've been looking at all the different products you all suggested. One question on the Dansha milker - there are several negative review videos made by a man who is unhappy about the epoxy on the underside of the lid. Dayna - what are your feelings about it? Does it smell bad? Is it thick and yucky? Does it actually touch the milk? If anyone has done a homemade "Dansha"-style milker, were you able to avoid putting non-food-grade items on the surfaces that would touch the milk?

Jill, were you suggesting that your daughters might be future farm sitters for me? I'd love to meet them!

Thanks, all!


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

I put my milker together using an old vacuum pump I got out of the traders guide for 75 bucks and then a bucket and stuff from Parts Dept.

My farmsitters love it.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Udder Folks said:


> Thanks, everyone! I am going to get my "sitters" over here soon, and see how it goes. I've been looking at all the different products you all suggested. One question on the Dansha milker - there are several negative review videos made by a man who is unhappy about the epoxy on the underside of the lid. Dayna - what are your feelings about it? Does it smell bad? Is it thick and yucky? Does it actually touch the milk? If anyone has done a homemade "Dansha"-style milker, were you able to avoid putting non-food-grade items on the surfaces that would touch the milk?
> 
> Jill, were you suggesting that your daughters might be future farm sitters for me? I'd love to meet them!
> 
> Thanks, all!


The epoxy does NOT have an odor. The milk doesn't really come in contact with it, you dont' wanna fill your jars that full or the milk will start going into the tube that the suction happens from. I did research it and it is a food safe epoxy, regardless.

I really feel like the Dansha is the best money I've spent in a long time. If I suddenly end up in the hospital (which is a very real consideration) someone else can milk and/or dry off my does while I recover.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

*I have set of 2 Dansha's for sale*

1 charging cord, 2 rechargeable battery packs, 2 complete sets of teat cup assemblies, one of which is the "small" 35 mil size, that I consider normal size. I use this one for my large alpine on down. The other is extra small 20 mil that I can use on my pygmy, if I feel like switching. The original size, 60 mil, just too large and sucked mammary tissue in instead of just the teats. Still have them somewhere, If I find them I'll throw them in too. (just the syringe "cups" not the tubing.

I have improved them by installing Y connectors instead of T's, and installing clips to cut off the suction to the quarter that stops flowing first. This allows one to continue the suction on the still flowing quarter. Otherwise you have to shut everything off and there is lots more hand finishing. Or you have to stop the flow, close off the other cup and then re-establish the suction. So much easier to clip it closed.

The improvements helped immeasurably, but I still don't care for this milker. So if you would like it, this may be a good option for you.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Dayna said:


> The epoxy does NOT have an odor. The milk doesn't really come in contact with it, you dont' wanna fill your jars that full or the milk will start going into the tube that the suction happens from. I did research it and it is a food safe epoxy, regardless.
> 
> I really feel like the Dansha is the best money I've spent in a long time. If I suddenly end up in the hospital (which is a very real consideration) someone else can milk and/or dry off my does while I recover.


I thought it had an odor. I ordered it back in October, and used it once, didn't like it and sold it about 2 months ago. That's just me though. I was used to my maggidan milker and got spoiled I guess... It is correct that the milk shouldn't even touch the epoxy stuff, but I thought it had a strong odor, but I'm extremely sensitive to smells though... I would order the one at a time teat cup too, getting them on together was a pain, and probably the main reason why I only used it once, and lugging jars to and from the barn when I can just lug a stainless steel pail to and from the barn... I near 3 gallons a day....


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

*Agree, it does have a bit of an odor.*



janeen128 said:


> I thought it had an odor. I ordered it back in October, and used it once, didn't like it and sold it about 2 months ago. That's just me though. I was used to my maggidan milker and got spoiled I guess... It is correct that the milk shouldn't even touch the epoxy stuff, but I thought it had a strong odor, but I'm extremely sensitive to smells though... I would order the one at a time teat cup too, getting them on together was a pain, and probably the main reason why I only used it once, and lugging jars to and from the barn when I can just lug a stainless steel pail to and from the barn... I near 3 gallons a day....


And if the jar tips on the side (hey, it happens), the milk will come into contact. I never noticed that the odor ever imparted any off taste to the milk.

If you get the battery powered one, as I have, and install clips on the milk lines, as I have, then you can build up suction by holding the battery assembly between your knees and squeezing, then use your hands to position A cup and release the clip and instant suction. Then use your hands to position the other cup, release the clip and instant suction. How anyone manages to do this with the hand pump, or without the added clips, I have no idea!

It is easy to drop the battery assembly from between your knees. Then the top tends to pop off and whoosh, there goes your hard earned suction! I coat the o ring with a bit of bag balm. That helps keep it on.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

I have the SIMPLE PULSE. I LOVE IT. I had considered the hand pump ones but heard that the constant pressure is not that good on the udder. I have RA so I needed to be able to use it all the time. 
The Simple pulse has options so you can build your own system. Mine was 415.00.
I got the smaller pump as I only milk one goat at a time and I have NDs.
It was shipped within 2 weeks and has been a life saver for me.
My does actually like it better, it is cleaner and faster.


----------



## Sherrybfree (Oct 29, 2012)

I started out using an Udderly EZ and thought it was going well until my doe started kicking. I discovered a lesion on the side of her teat, likely from the suction. I went to hand milking and she stopped kicking for awhile. Now she only kicks when a fly makes its way onto her.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I too love my simple pulse...2 weeks to delivery, it is easy to take to shows and anyone can use it, including my daughter who still can't tie her shoes.


----------

